# Conneaut biggin



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Caught this 11 1/2 pound 30 plus inches biggin !!! My biggest so far this year !!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

NIceness!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

What you get that one on ?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

KO Wobbler


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

My favorite , blue and chrome.


----------



## 3wt7X (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice!!! That is a great looking fish with big shoulders and some color to it... Keep the good reports coming


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn what an awesome fish I'm jealous man. Congrats on your catch!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice fish!!!! congrats, and more to come.
sherman


----------

